# GamePlan Gear's Treestand Transport System



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

We at GamePlan Gear have had a few complaints with seams tearing on our
2008 ‘TTS’ -Treestand Transport System. 

The hipbelt and several other stress points on the pack should have been stitched through all layers for added strength.

GPG will stand behind any problems related to tearing—and we are offering a solution to our customers:



-We will gladly refund your purchase price for the item—simply return your pack to us with the original purchase receipt. Please contact GamePlan Gear for a Return Authorization number.


GamePlan Gear would like to apologize for any inconveniences due to a simple factory mistake.

The Treestand Transport has had an incredible response- and GPG looks forward to further success in 2009.



An improved version with major reinforcement improvements is underway, and will be made available June ’09.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Guys this is a great product with a great warranety if there are any problems with game palns gear Mike will make it right for sure
Richard


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey Guys...
We also recently did a awesome podcast from the guys at GPG, they are some standup guys.... Follow the below link and press play...

http://www.bowcast.com/content/view/355/57/


Jason


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytwv (Jan 8, 2007)

So far mine is holding up, but Ill keep an eye on it!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Hey Mike*

Mike is a real standup guy.
He makes some of the best application specific gear in the industry.......and as you can see, he stands behind it.
Top notch stuff and a great guy.
Good Luck Mike.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Just as Blake stated...Mike is a great guy that stands behind his product. He is one of the few innovators in the industry. Great products and great company. 

See you at the Eastern Outdoor show again this year!!

Chris :darkbeer:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

while i'm not doubting they make a good product, since i have some,
i'm wondering just how many people hold onto their reciepts for stuff like this?
i know i didn't keep mine. i hope i don't end up with problems:doh:


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*Mine has ripped in several places*

I purchased mine from Cablela's a month ago. I used it to transport my T2 blind and chair, about five times. The total weight is 14#. It has torn on both sides and is not useable anymore. I did not keep my receipt. I suppose I'm stuck with a worthless product. If not PM me and let me know where to send it.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

guys I got 2 coming great product great people!


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## michaellee99 (Mar 4, 2003)

Mike is a bum that doesn't know how to bow hunt at all! :teeth:

Just kidding, he's a stand up guy that makes GREAT products and I'm proud to sport his packs.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Tts*

Well i got them and what a relief you cannot even tell the summit is on your back great products


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for standing up for your products guys. Even though I don't have the TTS, it makes me feel that much better knowing you stand behind your products! By the way, I do have the bowbat, and will definitely consider the TTS if ever needed!


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

i dont need any lip from you micheallee!!! :wink:


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

bobbal said:


> I purchased mine from Cablela's a month ago. I used it to transport my T2 blind and chair, about five times. The total weight is 14#. It has torn on both sides and is not useable anymore. I did not keep my receipt. I suppose I'm stuck with a worthless product. If not PM me and let me know where to send it.


If it is one of our packs we will stand behind it whether you have a receipt or not. Just send us an email at [email protected] We can get back to you quicker than if you send a PM on AT. 

Thanks!


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has torn as well but is still usable and much better then just plain backpack straps so I plan on using it until the end of bow season and then I'll send it in. Other then it tearing I wish it was a bit longer as the strap isn't exactly on my hips and I'm of average build/height. Is there a updated version for 2009?


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

So any updates to the Treestand Transport System or similar system at the ATA or for 2009 in general if they weren't there?


----------



## hoytwv (Jan 8, 2007)

*Gpg*

GPG had a new tree stand carrier at the ATA. More adjustment built into the shoulder straps and the waist belt to fit almost anybody. THe waist belt is also bigger and with the new design tearing will not be an issue


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I know that I was on the southern backwoods radio show talking about my site and after meeting Mike at the ATA show, I am excited to give these things a whirl..


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*?*

where is the new bow case?


----------

